# elite pharmaceuticals



## Yaya (Mar 16, 2016)

A buddy of mine picked up a few vials of tren from"elite" pharmaceuticals..

He knows I belong to forums so he asked me to look into it.

After searching I found out its actually a domestic from uncle Z. I told him the deal with Z and how is shit is known to be under dosed at best.

Just a heads up if anyone asks or comes across it


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 16, 2016)

How do you start a feed in this tapatalk crap


----------



## Yaya (Mar 16, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> How do you start a feed in this tapatalk crap




My wife is on this new health kick for my son... she made him a spinach muffin and a side bowl of scallions for breakfast..

Washed down with a lemon/lentil Smoothie

poor kid wants bacon and pancakes


----------



## snake (Mar 16, 2016)

Yaya said:


> My wife is on this new health kick for my son... she made him a spinach muffin and a side bowl of scallions for breakfast..
> 
> Washed down with a lemon/lentil Smoothie
> 
> poor kid wants bacon and pancakes



I got this; drop him off at my place Sunday morning. The wife doesn't need to know.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 16, 2016)

Is your son a big kid? I gave my boys pancakes and sausage from DQ this morning


----------



## Yaya (Mar 16, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> Is your son a big kid? I gave my boys pancakes and sausage from DQ this morning



Some would say heS a toddler..others may see him as a midget


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 16, 2016)

Well drop him off in the AM and I will supply the pancakes and probably bacon tomorrow


----------



## stonetag (Mar 16, 2016)

Yaya said:


> Some would say heS a toddler..others may see him as a midget



That's like a low budget circus with "The worlds tallest midgets!" They looked like men to me, but they said the were midgets.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 16, 2016)

is this the small cambodian boy you guys adopted? the yayas a good caring people


----------



## Maijah (Mar 17, 2016)

A friend of mine runs that gear and loves it. Are the labels gold with red letters, also come in the small 10 ml vials. They say Elite laboratories with an RX after


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 17, 2016)

Maijah said:


> A friend of mine runs that gear and loves it. Are the labels gold with red letters, also come in the small 10 ml vials. They say Elite laboratories with an RX after



Friends don't let friends uncle z


----------



## Maijah (Mar 17, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Friends don't let friends uncle z



Your such a dick


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 17, 2016)

Maijah said:


> Your such a dick


You're* such a dick


----------



## Maijah (Mar 18, 2016)

Yaya, is it the same or what? I couldn't find anything at all on this lab. Good or bad, def no affiliation with Z that I could find.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 18, 2016)

Maijah said:


> A friend of mine runs that gear and loves it. Are the labels gold with red letters, also come in the small 10 ml vials. They say Elite laboratories with an RX after





No.. not those colors and the vials I saw say " elite pharmaceuticals" not "laboratories"


----------



## Maijah (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok thanks for clearing that up for me Yaya


----------



## Yaya (Mar 7, 2018)

Yaya said:


> My wife is on this new health kick for my son... she made him a spinach muffin and a side bowl of scallions for breakfast..
> 
> Washed down with a lemon/lentil Smoothie
> 
> poor kid wants bacon and pancakes





Still happening


----------

